# Variadores, Que parametros debo de considerar y cuales no?



## danielmeraz1982 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola amigos! Es mi primera pregunta en este foro de electronica espero  con su ayuda,encaminarme al conocimiento y ponerlo en practica en mi trabajo.
Trabajo en una textilera donde hay muchos variadores de frecuencia de diferentes marcas. casi siempre que se daña uno, copiamos los parametros de otro variador que hacia la misma funcion.
Esta practica no deja ningun conocimieto. pues ya lo hacemos mecanizado debido a la produccion.
Si yo tengo un motor de 2.2kw, 480v trifasico de 1750 rpm y tengo un variador x marca. Que parametros debo considerar,no de control,sino para el buen funcionamiento del motor?
Trbajo con variadores omron,ABB,allan bradley y otros.
Espero disculpen algun error o si no me di a entender.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 23, 2008)

Todos los variadores modernos necesitan solo unos pocos parametros, que son los que normalmente estan escritos en la chapa del motor (tension,potencia,corriente nominal, frecuencia,velocidad,coseno de fi). Alguno te puede pedir el rendimiento --> se lo estimas de acuerdo al aspecto del motor entre 0.7 y 0.9  . El resto de los parametros los estima el variador testeando el motor.

Despues esta la configuracion que ya no depende del tipo de motor, como las rampas de aceleracion, el tipo de control (vectorial,lineal o cuadratico), la asignacion de la bornera y exquisiteces propia de cada variador y aplicacion.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 23, 2008)

Como comenta Eduardo, para una aplicacion sencilla, aparte de los parametros de motor, se requiere hacer ajustes de tiempo de aceleracion ,control de torque, Configuración de entradas digitales y/o análogas.

Si el VFD ya maneja encoder , lazo PID , maestro-esclavo, comunicaciones, ya hay que meter el dedo en más parametros.

Saludos


----------



## alonet (Abr 6, 2010)

Saludos: 

Hace una semana comence a trabajar en un laboratorio de distribucion electrica en Francia, y entre una de las labores que se me asignaron es la de configurar un variador o convertidor de frecuencia de la marca Leroy Somer unidrive SP.

El variador esta conectado a una  coupla motor-alternador Siemens.

Mi jefe me dijo que debia regular en que cuadrante debe trabajar la coupla, ademas del control PID.

Exactamente cuales son los parametros que debo regular con este variador?

Soy de Venezuela y me encuentro haciendo mi pasantia en la Ciudad de Grenoble, Francia. Aqui es poca la ayuda que he recibido respecto al tema, es por ello que pido informacion por este medio. Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

alonet: Puedes enviar los links a las caracteristicas del Leroy Somer unidrive SP y la coupla motor-alternador Siemens. Cuando dices "cuadrante", te refieres exactamente a...?
Saludos


----------



## alonet (Abr 7, 2010)

Gracias por responder tecnogirl:
El link donde esta la documentacion del variador es la siguiente, el problema que esta en frances y en ingles. Espero puedas entender y ayudarme. De verdad nunca he trabajado con variadores de velocidad ni cupla-motor y en honor a la verdad no tengo claro que quiere decir "LA CUPLA-MOTOR", es decir, como yo interpreto la cupla, que significado tiene?
 En frances:
http://www.leroy-somer.com/documentation_pdf/notices_pdf/3616e_fr.pdf

sino:
http://www.vecgroup.com/files/rew/4/E2_Unidrive.pdf

Con respecto a la cupla motor de siemens, estoy buscando informacion pero no la encuentro. Te enviare lo que encuentre a tu correo y cuando tengas alguna informacion importante, te agradeceria que me la enviaras. Muchas gracias

mi correo es icoelectronico@gmail.com, Puede enviarme el suyo para enviarle las fotos de la cupla-motor. Gracias

Este es el link de la documentacion en ingles:
http://www.leroy-somer.com/documentation_pdf/notices_pdf/3890c_en.pdf

Con respecto a lo del cuadrante, creo que mi jefe hacia referencia a si la cupla motor tabajaria como generador o algo al respecto.
En el siguiente link puedes mirar algo al respecto, en el punto numero 8,PRINCIPALES MODOS DE FUNCIONAMIENTO/
http://html.rincondelvago.com/variadores-de-velocidad.html


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

alonet dijo:


> ...
> mi correo es icoelectronico@gmail.com, Puede enviarme el suyo para enviarle las fotos de la cupla-motor. Gracias...


 
las normas del Foro impiden el intercambio de correos personales. Pero no hay problema que subas las fotos aqui mismo.

Mientras consigues la informacion que falta, revisare los links que dejaste.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

alonet: en esta pagina hay documentos tecnicos espeicializados de ese variador
http://www.leroy-somer.com/notices_internet/select_vv_unidrive-sp.html
y sobre los cuadrantes, encontre este:
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...dc2fe50ac1257466003a8443/$File/3ADW000059.pdf
espero que te sirvan.
Saludos


----------

